# More improvement with Rocky and Miu



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a recent picture where Rocky the dog lets Miu drink beside him as he's eating. There was no warning barks or growling. I'm pleased.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w62/jessien217/Animals/Rocky Miu/dc622d21.jpg


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Awww, thats so sweet :luv 

And I lurve Rock's fur - his ears look like little ponytails. [/i]Unless he asks what your forum friends said about him. Then, I said he looks very fierce and manly[/i]


----------

